# 3 Million customers looking for me



## Underdog

So maybe I don't understand what they're saying.
Is it that everyone on Angie's list is looking for a paperhanger?
Over what period of time? 
Really? Everybody on Angie's list likes wallpaper and is looking for an installer?


----------



## Underdog

And everybody that believes there are 283 wallpaper installers in San Antonio, stand on your head.


----------



## RH

Underdog said:


> And everybody that believes there are 283 wallpaper installers in San Antonio, stand on your head.


Well, there probably are if you factor in a 3000 mile radius.


----------



## Underdog

It reminds me of the travails I had with AT&T, which shall remain nameless.
The whole internet advertising shtick is a scam. The only ones guaranteed money is the advertiser.

Years ago they guaranteed clicks to my website. Trust but verify but you had to "trust" them to verify.

I challenged their organic searches for paperhangers and one explanation they had was that sometimes college students did searches for businesses for their essays and term papers. That would explain the hundreds of thousands, excuse me, over half a million of searches _in my area_ I guess. My area because they are based on my keywords, or were supposed to be. 

Once they almost missed their quota but fortunately I received 100 clicks on my website in one day.
I remember that weekend. I didn't get one call.

Check it out:


----------



## daArch

Yah know, if the management company of the NGPP (nee WIA) employed Angie's marketeers and strategies . . . . . . . 

Oh the images of the cash flow is just mind boggeling


----------



## Underdog

daArch said:


> Yah know, if the management company of the NGPP (nee WIA) employed Angie's marketeers and strategies . . . . . . .
> 
> Oh the images of the cash flow is just mind boggeling


 I would have stayed with the NGPP more than a year if they would have simply had more bowling get-togethers.


----------



## daArch

Underdog said:


> I would have stayed with the NGPP more than a year if they would have simply had more bowling get-togethers.


Took me TEN years.
You're a smarter man than I, UD. But I think everyone here already knows that :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambrecht

Underdog said:


> And everybody that believes there are 283 wallpaper installers in San Antonio, stand on your head.


Now if we already know that anyone can paint it only stands to reason that these same people can also hang paper.


----------



## chrisn

I wish there were at least 3 people looking in my area, 3 million and I might actually be hanging some paper next week.


----------



## Underdog

Lambrecht said:


> Now if we already know that anyone can paint it only stands to reason that these same people can also hang paper.


 I installed some paper at a new sandwich shop last week. The GC was impressed that I was able to do it on the first try. I kinda imagine he's had experience with painters that "also" hang wallpaper.

Granted, one of the papers was decades old and looked like the paper we used to hang over those shiplap walls. Stiff and unpliable as any I've seen in a while, with outside corner wraps. I would have bought tickets to watch a painter try to tackle it.


----------



## Underdog

chrisn said:


> I wish there were at least 3 people looking in my area, 3 million and I might actually be hanging some paper next week.


 I may be taking it out of context to say 3 million, but they are definitely unclear as to how many are searching in my area. :yes:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Underdog said:


> And everybody that believes there are 283 wallpaper installers in San Antonio, stand on your head.


Come on man. Everyone does Wallpaper around here.

How hard can it be. Dilute Elmer's glue with water. roll onto the wall and put the wallpaper. :whistling2:


----------



## Underdog

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Come on man. Everyone does Wallpaper around here.
> 
> How hard can it be. Dilute Elmer's glue with water. roll onto the wall and put the wallpaper. :whistling2:


 Well, there's a guy around here that does by 11:00, more than I can do in 2 days. (I won't name him so as not to lose business.)
He cranks it out. And when he has help, forget about it. They're out of work by 2:30. 
We don't NEED hundreds of hangers here, we got him.


----------



## PACman

Dang! I guess I need to start stocking wallpaper and wallpaper books again! Just like Home Depot and Lowe's are! NOT!

And I need to order some adhesium too!


----------



## Underdog

PACman said:


> Dang! I guess I need to start stocking wallpaper and wallpaper books again! Just like Home Depot and Lowe's are! NOT!
> 
> And I need to order some adhesium too!


Yeah, y'all need to not badmouth Sherwin Williams. They are among the few stores that carry wallpaper here. And not even all of them carry.


----------



## PACman

Underdog said:


> Yeah, y'all need to not badmouth Sherwin Williams. They are among the few stores that carry wallpaper here. And not even all of them carry.


I didn't badmouth Sw. Their the only ones who have stuck to their guns with wallpaper. But they are heavily invested in it.


----------



## Stretch67

Underdog said:


> I installed some paper at a new sandwich shop last week. The GC was impressed that I was able to do it on the first try. I kinda imagine he's had experience with painters that "also" hang wallpaper.
> 
> Granted, one of the papers was decades old and looked like the paper we used to hang over those shiplap walls. Stiff and unpliable as any I've seen in a while, with outside corner wraps. I would have bought tickets to watch a painter try to tackle it.












Hey im a painter and i hung this wallpaper. First wallpaper I dun that had these fuzzy pubes on the back almost like canvas. It was 54 inches wide and each strip was like 30 feet tall. An lemme tell ya it was a piece of cake! Rolling out the glue was the hardest part.


----------



## slinger58

Casino? Arcade? Retail?


----------



## Stretch67

slinger58 said:


> Casino? Arcade? Retail?


Casino


----------



## slinger58

Different markets.


----------



## Underdog

PACman said:


> I didn't badmouth Sw. Their the only ones who have stuck to their guns with wallpaper. But they are heavily invested in it.


 Nah, I meant in general all over the forum. It's nice to know they are heavily invested in it though. 



bryceraisanen said:


> View attachment 59321
> 
> 
> Hey im a painter and i hung this wallpaper. First wallpaper I dun that had these fuzzy pubes on the back almost like canvas. It was 54 inches wide and each strip was like 30 feet tall. An lemme tell ya it was a piece of cake! Rolling out the glue was the hardest part.


 Yes I remember this installation. Have a few more of your pictures in my archives. I don't think I have this one though. I'll steal it too.


----------



## Underdog

Back to my original point though; internet advertisers don't have my trust.
Compare the previous attachments with this overview from my yellow page ad. 
This one makes sense and blasts those other to H3(( and back.


I miss phones.
I miss The Yellow Pages.
I miss returning your calls when you get home at night.
I miss being able to get by on one income, so my wife could stay at home and take messages.


----------



## slinger58

Underdog said:


> Back to my original point though; internet advertisers don't have my trust.
> Compare the previous attachments with this overview from my yellow page ad.
> This one makes sense and blasts those other to H3(( and back.
> 
> 
> I miss phones.
> I miss The Yellow Pages.
> I miss returning your calls when you get home at night.
> I miss being able to get by on one income, so my wife could stay at home and take messages.


You're not alone, UD.


----------



## Underdog

slinger58 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> You're not alone, UD.


 No foolin'.
We had a system. I'd call her when I got to work and give her the customer's number.
She would only call in an emergency. If the homeowner wasn't home, she'd let it ring once and hang up and then call again. I had all day to work uninterrupted.

I forgot my phone the other day. I had to pretend I was a customer at Lowe's so I could use their courtesy phone. :wheelchair:


----------



## chrisn

slinger58 said:


> Casino? Arcade? Retail?


GLUE


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> glue


adhesium!


----------



## lilpaintchic

two things I know about paper: 1) I'm not a paper hanger (about 15 yrs ago i got so frustrated with a pattern I wanted to use in my dining room that I ended up hanging it sideways and wrapping it around the room horizontally. LOLOL.very small dining room, under the chair rail, it worked and NEVER AGAIN!) 2) the only thing that sucks worse than hanging it is removing it. LOL I applaud you hangers, I'll stick to paint.


----------



## Underdog

lilpaintchic said:


> two things I know about paper: 1) I'm not a paper hanger (about 15 yrs ago i got so frustrated with a pattern I wanted to use in my dining room that I ended up hanging it sideways and wrapping it around the room horizontally. LOLOL.very small dining room, under the chair rail, it worked and NEVER AGAIN!) 2) the only thing that sucks worse than hanging it is removing it. LOL I applaud you hangers, I'll stick to paint.


 
You "stick to paint"? Or paint sticks to you?
You reminded me of when my brother and I first started hanging in the early 70's. We railroaded a strip around the ceiling, and a different pattern around the baseboard. Then filled in the middle vertically with different selections.
It looked like a hippie's box kite in our bedroom. Wish I had a picture. Don't know why our parents let us do it. I guess to chase away girls.


----------



## slinger58

Underdog said:


> You "stick to paint"? Or paint sticks to you?
> You reminded me of when my brother and I first started hanging in the early 70's. We railroaded a strip around the ceiling, and a different pattern around the baseboard. Then filled in the middle vertically with different selections.
> It looked like a hippie's box kite in our bedroom. Wish I had a picture. Don't know why our parents let us do it. I guess to chase away girls.


Ya'll weren't smoking some of that "mary-wanner" wuz ya?


----------



## Underdog

slinger58 said:


> Ya'll weren't smoking some of that "mary-wanner" wuz ya?


You tell me...


----------



## slinger58

Underdog said:


> You tell me...


Damn. That resembles Chrisn's old picture. Are all paper hangers former hippies?


----------



## Roamer

We've been subbing our paper hanging to the same guy for over 20 years. Here is paper he hung for us at Baltimore-Washington International Airport.

https://www.facebook.com/1643515102...0.1443129229./667439436640503/?type=3&theater


----------



## chrisn

slinger58 said:


> Ya'll weren't smoking some of that "mary-wanner" wuz ya?


in the early 70's? you must be joking:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Underdog

Roamer said:


> We've been subbing our paper hanging to the same guy for over 20 years. Here is paper he hung for us at Baltimore-Washington International Airport.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1643515102...0.1443129229./667439436640503/?type=3&theater


 Nice looking mural.
Any idea where it came from?
@Roamer


----------



## chrisn

Roamer said:


> We've been subbing our paper hanging to the same guy for over 20 years. Here is paper he hung for us at Baltimore-Washington International Airport.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1643515102...0.1443129229./667439436640503/?type=3&theater


gotta name?


----------



## chrisn

slinger58 said:


> Damn. That resembles Chrisn's old picture. Are all paper hangers former hippies?


why, yes, indeed


----------



## Gough

Underdog said:


> No foolin'.
> We had a system. I'd call her when I got to work and give her the customer's number.
> She would only call in an emergency. If the homeowner wasn't home, she'd let it ring once and hang up and then call again. I had all day to work uninterrupted.
> 
> I forgot my phone the other day. I had to pretend I was a customer at Lowe's so I could use their courtesy phone. :wheelchair:


I had totally forgotten about that. We had the same system, but K would let it ring twice...

There was also a handful of readily accessible pay phones around town with good parking. You'd drive by and see the contractors, especially the GWB guys, waiting to make calls.


----------



## SemiproJohn

Roamer said:


> We've been subbing our paper hanging to the same guy for over 20 years. Here is paper he hung for us at Baltimore-Washington International Airport.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/1643515102...0.1443129229./667439436640503/?type=3&theater


I clicked on that link and then kept clicking next. I saw picture after picture after picture of some of your painters and many jobs. I love those repaints of historical buildings. By all appearances, you are part of a first class company, and I bet it would be enjoyable to be a painter on one of your crews.


----------



## Roamer

Underdog said:


> Nice looking mural.
> Any idea where it came from?
> @*Roamer*


The wall covering comes from a firm in Georgia that specializes in large mural wall coverings. Our local vinyl sign maker can also produce similar but smaller versions of anything that you can take a picture of.


----------

